# Build thread - small cutting boards



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Yep, another cutting board... :blink:

In 40+ years of woodworking I've never made a cutting board but thought I'd do some for our Sunday School class and give as Christmas gifts to each couple. I had an idea in mind and started gluing up Walnut and Maple. My goal was to make small boards, about 6" x 8" x 1/2" thick. These ended up 5 1/2" x 8 3/16" x 1/2" after cleaning up the edges and cutting the profile, so that was close enough. We cut all the strips on the bandsaws and cleaned them up on the jointer, planer, and drum sander (whichever was needed for the particular strip). This would have been *SO* much easier on a table saw but I still haven't finished restoring mine - next project, for sure!

I know it's not original to make a stack and slice off what you want but it was new to me, so here goes:

I made a cross that would run the length of the stack so that when I cut them it would be the same on all. I contemplated routing a cross and inlaying it but this seemed not only much easier but better in the long run for a cutting board, especially if it gets used for a cutting board instead of kitchen decoration.








Completed cross








This is to be a random strip size, end grain cutting board but we cut a bunch of strips of varying size to start with. Next time we do one of these I'll make the strips multiples of a size, say 3/8", so it's easier fitting them together. One, sometimes two strips at a time get glued on. A tedious process.








Completed stack. It's a good thing, too. This was getting heavy to handle for scraping and cleaning glue lines!








Cleaning up one side on the jointer. I was really wishing for an 8" jointer at this point!








More later - David


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow. This really looks interesting. I'm-a watching.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Neat project. I'm intrigued.

Mark


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I used the bandsaw to slice the irregularities off the 8" side. 








You'll notice the line across the stack near the top - that's no error in cutting or a problem with my Resaw King blade or the bandsaw... that's what happens when you sneeze during a cut like that! Oh, well, that side wasn't that hard to fix.








Rounding the corners with 3/8" radius bit








Slicing the cutting boards off like slicing bread. I was really pleased with my setup and sled - worked great!








They've multiplied!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks! Here's a video of my bandsaw sled in action. It's neat when a plan comes together and works like you intended - 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuYqYrsZ7Gg


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

The shop is climate controlled and very comfortable, of which I am thankful. However, my very cold natured Shop Foreman bundled up to assist in some sanding (she helped cut some strips on the small bandsaw to start the project, too).








Lightly cleaned up the sides to make sure there weren't any bumps that would throw off the pilot bearing on the 1/4" radius rounding bit.








We made up a batch of mineral oil and beeswax and soaked these babies. Man, that is some truly slippery stuff!!








Two coats of mineral oil and beeswax later, buffed out, finish cured sufficient that nothing is leaking out of the pores, and we have a couple dozen small virtually identical cutting boards. 








On to the next project!
Thanks for following along on this short build - David


----------



## MrFrost (Nov 10, 2014)

Those are great!


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Very cool. Thanks for taking us on your journey.


----------



## FaithWoodcraft (Nov 19, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks, guys. It was fun but I think I'll change the process a bit if I do this again. But the end result is a nice, small board for bread, cheese, or whatever - decoration, level a chair that won't set right, etc.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Real nice!!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Those are great!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Very Nice and thanks for the info. Now lets see, do I have all my fingers left!! Jointing that many little boards, I would loose a finger!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Travico said:


> Very Nice and thanks for the info. Now lets see, do I have all my fingers left!! Jointing that many little boards, I would loose a finger!


No doubt! When they got down too small I used the drum sander or the planer. I promise I was safe and careful. :thumbsup:


----------

